
Show HN: Type in Morse code using laptop lid - eat_veggies
https://github.com/veggiedefender/open-and-shut
======
dr_dimitru
This is amazing! Are you on self-isolation?

------
leshokunin
I didn't think yesterday's Vim cube could be topped, yet here we are.

------
saratv
This is way cool, yet violent!

------
cvaidya1986
Genius!

